# Manual and parts list for Rockwell 336 sander



## ForeignAutoService (Apr 22, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can obtain an owner's manual and a parts list for a Rockwell 336 belt sander which uses3" X 21" belts. This sander is no longer made by Rockwell and I could not find any information about that tool on the Rockwell website. This is a high quality, heavy duty tool but it does not work and I wanted to disassemble it to determine whether it could be made functional. 

Dennis Waller
[email protected]


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's a link to a manual for a Rockwell 337 on Vintagemachinery.org - this may help Rockwell Manufacturing Co. - Publication Reprints - Rockwell Belt Sanders | VintageMachinery.org

And here's a link to ereplacementparts.com for a parts diagram for a Rockwell 336: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/porter-cable-336-type-3x21-belt-sander-parts-c-129_1997_14504.html


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Most of the electric motor parts are available at Eurtonelectric.com, such as armatures, fields, brushes, switches, cords. the part that wears the most on that sander is the drive pulley on the armature (uses a cog belt). It is a powerful, well balanced sander.


----------

